

27" imac + lion + playing video = crash - jdbeast00
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3194165?start=15&tstart=0

======
sirlancer
The latest comment as of this writing indicates that removing iStat fixes the
problem.

<quote>

Great news guys, in my case the problem has been solved completely, just
uninstall iStat menus, it seems that this software installed modules in the
kernel of OS X, these modules are giving problems after sleep mode.

UNINSTALL ALL I HAVE THIS SOFTWARE AND MODULES AND NO LONGER HAVE MORE
FREEZING.

TRY AND SEE.

</quote>

~~~
jasonlotito
The "latest" comment is relative. And no, this doesn't fix the problem.

------
st3fan
Yup. Same here on 10.7.0. Not related to Flash, happend with QuickTime video
too. Lots of GPU warnings/errors in the system log. Waiting for 10.7.1.

------
emp_
I have the Lion installation sitting on my 27 for a week now, I need to wrap
up a project before I feel comfortable to backup everything and run it, and in
great irony the project involves a ton of video-on-the-browser testing. THANK
YOU for linking this on HN, I would never know otherwise.

------
swah
Does Flash makes all MBP hot or just my older one?

~~~
dmix
Makes my 2011 MBP as hot as it did on my 2008 MBP.

Flash's ability to hog resources has scaled in line with moores law.

~~~
sebkomianos
Do laptops running Windows face the same problems with Flash?

~~~
krakensden
yes, but it's not as bad

~~~
sebkomianos
So, it's not entirely Adobe's fault is it?

(disclaimer: MB Pro, iMac and iPhone owner, not looking to start a flame war
or whatever)

~~~
chc
Unless you're suggesting it's the user's fault for not running Windows like he
should, I'm not sure how you're thinking it's not Adobe's fault.

~~~
sebkomianos
If the same software performs better on other platforms then the one platform
that has the biggest problems should do something as well, that's what I am
saying.

~~~
chc
It performs better on _one_ other platform. In my experience, Flash is pretty
awful anywhere besides Windows.

And I'm not sure what you mean when you say "the one platform that has the
biggest problems should do something as well." Apple and many Linux supporters
_are_ doing something — they're aggressively pushing HTML5 and related
technologies as an alternative to Flash, over which they have no control.

------
beej71
Digging through the thread, it seems like the workaround is to disable sleep,
and shutdown when you're done using it.

------
ZipCordManiac
Apple must not even test their operating systems on their own hardware. That
or they released it knowing there was a HUGE bug like this. Either way,
pathetic. I used to think their company was so great before they started
focusing on iDevice sales and computer build quality dropped through the
floor.

------
aforty
Same problem here. Has happened a few times when starting to play video but
has also happened a few other times. Seems like something with the video card,
hopefully Apple can fix it with a driver update.

I don't use iStat.

------
nasmorn
I guess I will have to work then. Pity I looked forward to a week of TED
talks.

------
uris
For me, 10.7.2 (Beta) solved the problem. Does not seem to be related to
Flash, as it used to crash randomly with any type of video, in/out the
browser, in Safari, or in Chrom's own etc.

~~~
ethank
Same here, but introduced an issue with external display sleeping. Still a
beta though.

------
pedalpete
Similar thread posted a few days ago
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850156>

------
thousande
The first generation of 27" iMacs (Snow Leopard) also had a lot of trouble
with Flash video playback. An update from Apple fixed this later.

------
pibefision
any eta for 10.7.1?

------
drivebyacct2
VLC on my MBP (SL & Lion) is completely unable to play 720p MKV files. I don't
understand why. I've scoured the Internet and Apple support forums. Seeking
within VLC will basically halt the computer. Normal playback will slow the
computer down to where it stops responding to user interaction after 20-30
minutes.

Also, all Flash audio has stopped in Lion now, as of a day or two ago. Just
don't upgrade to Lion yet, in my opinion.

